# House of Tears, December 2012



## Wakey Lad (Dec 4, 2012)

This 18th Century Hall which is considered to be on of the finest classical buildings of its generation has been dogged by sadness during the 20th Century. The family who owned the hall for the last 200 years suffered three fatal car crashes, a suicide, financial distress and awful luck. It has been abandoned for the last 15 years.

This place has already been named many times on other forums but in keeping with posts on here I have used one of its code names.

Visited with Mr Beardy, Birdinanaviary & Mr Toby, when approaching the building we saw an old bloke sat under a tree eating an apple………..Perfectly normal behaviour for this part of the world so I’m told















 











Thanks for looking​


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 4, 2012)

these are truly stunning images! such a beautiful place. thanks for sharing


----------



## skankypants (Dec 4, 2012)

Quality shots as always W.L.


----------



## Bones out (Dec 4, 2012)

Excellent pictures as always fella.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Dec 4, 2012)

Aaaah man I bloody love that door picture so much! 

Thanks for the company my purple footwear salutes you


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 4, 2012)

nice one big man


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 5, 2012)

Saw shot #5 on friendface and was waiting for this! Fantastic shots throughout, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful building,great photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 5, 2012)

Superb stuff mate, well impressed!


----------



## KaraWilliams (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 5, 2012)

great stuff mate, your images are epic!


----------



## Mike L (Dec 5, 2012)

Stunning building, in good nick too.
Are there plans for it to be refurbed?


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 5, 2012)

*House Of Tears - Secret Shhhh - November 2012*

Lovely place, Im sure you have all heard and seen it before. Went with The Bearded One, BIAA [as per usual] and our WakeyLad who has already reported on his pics here with a story-top notch as you would expect from the Yorkshire -man.
I dont think the other 2 have posted pics but Im sure they will and you will all be in for a treat to see them.

Here are mine that I rushed around shooting as was very excited to be there...

WARNING HDR AND LOTS OF FISHEYE-what did you expect?































Complete set on my Flickr HERE

Thanks for looking.


----------



## MPurbex (Dec 5, 2012)

now thats a grand house!


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dude...you seriously need to stop visitng these places, your photos are FAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR to good 

Seriously though, these are some of the nicest shots i have seen from hear and its always a joy to see your take on a place


----------



## scribble (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful photography. I love the greenery garland.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 5, 2012)

Very nice photos.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 5, 2012)

*Splendid pix you pair...*


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 5, 2012)

Two different styles and "TWO GREAT" takes on the place.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 26, 2012)

Both sets of shots are great, what amazing detail on the ceilings and walls! That door is stunning... Hell the whole building is stunning!


----------



## sonyes (Dec 26, 2012)

Quality pics there mate, looks a fantastic place.


----------



## Andy Wipes (Dec 26, 2012)

What a house! Can't believe it's empty. Someone would buy it surely. Oh & disgustingly good photos!


----------



## georgie (Dec 26, 2012)

Best thing ive seen on here for a long time


----------



## MrDan (Dec 26, 2012)

If only I had the finances, I'd love to own this.


----------



## bulric (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I usually only browse on here and don't post, but I couldn't resist on this one!

I literally live a few miles from this place (and for the life of me I can't get anyone to let me in to have a look about), if you'd like to know some of the modern history about it, I'd be happy to give it to you if you PM me.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 30, 2012)

That is stunning, and doesn't look to bad for 15 yrs of abandonment. 

would love to go here!


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks awesome this place....great report


----------



## tigger2013 (Feb 28, 2013)

wonderful think i need to pay this place a visit. great work wakey lad


----------

